# Florida My Series - 2015



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Florida track owners that are involved in My Series 2015 - *The Race Place* (Holly Hill), *TheRaceway.biz* (Melbourne), *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* (Jacksonville) and *P1 Slot Car Raceway* (Winter Garden) are pleased to announce the schedule for 2015:

*Race Dates - 2015*

January 10 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
February 7 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
March 14 - P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
April 11 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL
May 2 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
June 13 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
July 11 - P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
August 8 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL
September 12 - Florida Enduro Challenge #13 - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
October 10 - Florida Enduro Challenge #14 - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
November 14 - Florida Enduro Challenge #15 - P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
December 12 - Florida Enduro Challenge #16 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*Rule Changes Recap*

Run Five (5) classes each month (NASCAR, LMP/GT1, GTP, Group F and Group 12)

Qualifying will use Fast Lap instead of Laps and Sections

*NASCAR - Motor* - Motor list revised to choice of JK Hawk Retro or FLA16D No motor changes allowed.

*NASCAR - Body* - Dropped the Parma Taurus (#1084) and the Outisight Charger (#230) bodies. (Will be allowed at the first four races.)

*GTP* - Dropped the Outisight Bentlee, Caddy and Mercedes bodies. (Will be allowed at the first four races.)

*Group F* - No changes.

*Group 12* - No changes.

*Enduro* - Added a 100 gram minimum weight for the Enduro cars

*Enduro* - Added the JK F1/Indy car as a second class. Rules are forthcoming and will closely mimic the RTR car

Complete rules can be found at MySeries.org once they're finalized. Or send me a PM and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #1 of the 2015 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, January 10, 2015 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us. 

The 2015 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Tri-Oval_
1. Terry Tawney - RWB - 492
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 488
3. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 484
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 474
5. Matt Boman - RWB - 471
6. Dale King - PSC - 464
7. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 463
8. Bill Bornman - PSC - 417
9. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 82

*Fast Lap* - Matt Boman - 1.650127 on Purple


*LMP by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 225
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 222
3. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 212
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 210
5. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 208
6. Bill Bornman - PSC - 206
7. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 189
8. Dale King - PSC - 187
9. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 73

*Fast Lap* - Doc Dougherty - 4.007251 on White


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 244
2. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 240
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 237
4. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 227
5. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 224
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 223
7. Bill Bornman - PSC - 221
8. Dale King - PSC - 200

*Fast Lap* - Matt Boman - 3.679057 on White


*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jeff Cox - PSC - 255 +
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 255 -
3. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 239
4. Bill Bornman - PSC - 234
5. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 231
6. Juan Dagma - RWB - 229
7. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 227
8. Dale King - PSC - 211

*Fast Lap* - Jeff Cox - 3.347106 on White


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Juan Dagma - RWB - 294
2. Matt Boman - RWB - 285
3. Bill Bornman - PSC - 250
4. Jeff Cox - PSC - 246
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 30

*Fast Lap* - Juan Dagma - 2.860072 on Orange



*Next Race ….. Saturday, February 7, 2014 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies – Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope to see y'all in Jacksonville this weekend. 

*Quick Note* ..... Our phone are out. The folks at Comcast are supposed to come out today to figure out why our Phones, Internet and Cable service all went out on Thursday. Yes, we paid the bill. Everything's cool if they get it fixed. Bring a little extra cash or your check book just in case.

*Race Week Hours*
*Friday, 2/6* - Open at 5pm (providing Johnny doesn't get stuck in traffic) till people stop spending money
*Saturday, 2/7* - Open by 8am. Probably by 7:45am but it depends on the service at breakfast

Have Fun this Weekend!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank You!!* to all of the racers that came out to participate in the My Series event on Saturday. 

You guys are absolutely at the top of the list of the best flexi racers in Florida and we appreciate your support.

It's been awhile since we had a C Main for NASCAR (21 entries) and just missed having to have a C Main for LMP (18 entries). Still .... everyone did their part to keep the day moving and we were done with all five classes before dinner time. 

And .... we saw *New Track Records* established in *NASCAR*, *LMP* and *GTP*!

Big thanks to Matt Boman for stepping up to handle the Tech duties when Jeff Cox had to leave to be with his family. Jeff does a great job every month and it's a shame that he wasn't able to stay around for the Wing classes that he came to race. I pray that everything is okay.

I hope to post the results this evening.

See y'all March 14th at P1 in Winter Garden


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #2 of the 2015 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, February 7, 2015 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us. 

The 2015 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 212 *New Track Record*
2. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 211
3. Mike Bresett - TRP - 210
4. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 209
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 204
6. Jordan Eber - SCR - 203
7. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 200
8. Mike Henry - SCR - 149

*It took 199 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 197 + 18
10. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 197 + 14
11. Terry Tawney - RWB - 196
12. Charlie Dube - SCR - 195
13. Buddy Houser - SCR - 184
14. Matt Boman - RWB - 165

*It took 197 laps to move up from the C Main*
15. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 188
16. Bill Show - SCR - 178
17. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 177
18. Jim Smith - TRP - 162
19. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 159
20. Bill Bornman - PSC - 56
21. Dale King - PSC - 50

*Top Qualifier* - Nathan Pickett - 4.3522016


*LMP by JK Products*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 220 _*New Track Record*_
2. Charlie Dube - SCR - 214
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 213
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 206
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 204
6. Jordan Eber - SCR - 142
7. Mike Henry - SCR - 100
8. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 63

*It took 208 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 202
10. Matt Boman - RWB - 200
11. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 193
12. Bill Show - SCR - 192
13. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - SCR - 190
14. Dale King - PSC - 184
15. Bill Bornman - PSC - 177
16. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 164
17. Jim Smith - TRP - 161
18. Brad Hurley - SCR - 156

*Top Qualifier* - Nathan Pickett - 4.1391508


*GTP*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 235 *New Track Record*
2. Buddy Houser - SCR - 234
3. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 230
4. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 229
5. Charlie Dube - SCR - 225
6. Matt Boman - RWB - 224
7. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 220
8. Terry Tawney - RWB - 204

*It took 227 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Mike Bresett - TRP - 224
10. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 215
11. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 211
12. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 192
13. Bill Bornman - PSC - 178
14. Mike Henry - SCR - 127
15. Dale King - PSC - 83

*Top Qualifier* - Nathan Pickett - 3.6491124


*Group F*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 238
2. Brad Hurley - SCR - 232 + 17
3. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 232 + 9
4. Matt Boman - RWB - 224
5. Buddy Houser - SCR - 223
6. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 216
7. Bill Bornman - PSC - 192

*Fast Lap* - Donnie Zorro - 3.507345 on Green


*Group 12*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman - RWB - 251
2. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 244
3. Bill Bornman - PSC - 234
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 231

*Fast Lap* - Matt Boman - 3.031815 on Orange



*Next Race ….. Saturday, March 14, 2014 ….. P1 Slot Car Raceway – Winter Garden, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #3 of the 2015 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, March 7, 2015 at *P1 Slot Car Raceway* in Winter Garden, Florida. 

Thank you to Marcus Ramos for hosting us. 

The 2015 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 234
2. Dennis Demole - RWB - 233
3. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 230
4. Joe Snyder - PSC - 224
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 222
6. Dale King - PSC - 215
7. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 212
8. Terry Tawney - RWB - 204

*It took 221 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 220 + 4
10. Matt Boman - RWB - 220 + 3
11. Joao Esperto - PSC - 215 + 9
12. Bob Herzog - PSC - 215 + 3
13. Bill Bornman - PSC - 215 + 2
14. Tom Hobbs - PSC - 211 + 17
15. Bill Pinch - RWB - 211 + 10
16. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 175
17. Jim Smith - TRP - 170

*Top Qualifier* - 


*LMP by JK Products*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Bob Herzog - PSC - 233 + 16
2. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 233 + 12
3. Dennis Demole - RWB - 232 + 10
4. Terry Tawney - RWB - 232 + 8
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 230
6. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 229
7. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 161
8. Joe Snyder - PSC - 64

*It took 224 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Bill Bornman - PSC - 222
10. Matt Boman - RWB - 214
11. Joao Esperto - PSC - 212
12. Tom Hobbs - PSC - 206
13. Dale King - PSC - 202
14. Pierce - ??? - 164
15. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 161
16. Casey - ??? - 122

*Top Qualifier* - 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 252
2. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 241
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 239 + 16
4. Jeff Cox - PSC - 239 + 1
5. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 238
6. Bill Bornman - PSC - 237
7. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 231
8. Dale King - PSC - 230
9. Joe Snyder - PSC - 229
10. Matt Boman - RWB - 222
11. Charlie McCullough - RWB - 218
12. Bob Herzog - PSC - 2

*Top Qualifier* - 


*Group F*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. 

*Fast Lap* - 


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. 

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ….. Saturday, April 11, 2015 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #4 of the 2015 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, April 11, 2015 at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. 

Thank you to Greg and Phil for hosting us. 

The 2015 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 306 +
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 306 -
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 300
4. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 293
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 291
6. Jeff Cox - PSC - 290
7. Rich Mahlum - TRP - 288
8. Marcus Ramos - PSC - 143

*It took 289 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Jim Smith - TRP - 281
10. Bill Bornman - PSC - 278
11. Bob McDowell - TRP - 275
12. Steve Thoroman - SCR - 255
13. Bill Pinch - RWB - 253

*Top Qualifier* - 


*LMP by JK Products*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 176
2. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 173 +
3. Terry Tawney - RWB - 173 -
4. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 172
5. Jim Smith - TRP - 169
6. Bill Pinch - RWB - 165
7. Bill Bornman - PSC - 147
8. Steve Thoroman - SCR - 115

*Top Qualifier* - 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 197
2. Terry Tawney - RWB - 188
3. Doc Dougherty - RWB - 186
4. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 183
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 178
6. Jim Smith - TRP - 174
7. Bill Bornman - PSC - 160

*Top Qualifier* - 


*Group F*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 208
2. Jeff Cox - PSC - 201
3. Wayne Harris - PSC - 192
4. Jim Smith - TRP - 182
5. Bill Bornman - PSC - 173

*Fast Lap* - 


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. No Race

*Fast Lap* - 



*Next Race ….. Saturday, May 2, 2015 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #5 of the 2015 *My Series * Season was held on Saturday, May 2, 2015 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us. 

The 2015 Season continues to use Qualifying and Move-Ups for classes that have more than 12 entries to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
PSC = P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, FL
RWB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 210
2. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 208 + 6.8
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 208 + 6.4
4. Buddy Houser - SCR - 206
5. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 204
6. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 199
7. Terry Tawney - RWB - 194
8. Jordan Eber - SCR - 156

*It took 199 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Charlie Dube - SCR - 196
10. Capt. Bob Calfee - SCR - 193
11. Bill Show - SCR - 190
12. Chris Ippolito - SCR - 185
13. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 183
14. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - SCR - 164

*Top Qualifier* - Nathan Pickett - 4.3764461


*LMP by JK Products*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Nathan Pickett - SCR - 223 _*New Track Record*_
2. Tom Marlowe - SCR - 222
3. Jordan Eber - SCR - 222
4. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 215
5. Charlie Dube - SCR - 213
6. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 196
7. Buddy Houser - SCR - 187
8. Eddie Stilley - SCR - 2

*It took 208 laps to move up from the B Main*
9. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 207
10. Terry Tawney - RWB - 205
11. Capt. Bob Calfee - SCR - 203
12. Jay Guard - TAL - 198
13. Bill Show - SCR - 135

*Top Qualifier* - Jordan Eber - 4.1121171


*GTP*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 229
2. Charlie Dube - SCR - 220
3. Jay Guard - TAL - 218 + 9
4. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 218 + 6
5. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 210
6. Terry Tawney - RWB - 205
7. Donnie Zorro - TRP - 204

*Fast Lap* - Donnie Zorro - 3.948597 on Yellow


*Group F*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 247
2. Jeff Cox - PSC - 242 + 12
3. Charlie Dube - SCR - 242 + 8
4. Buddy Houser - SCR - 240 
5. Bill Show - SCR - 220 + 18
6. Capt. Bob Calfee - SCR - 220 + 12
7. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 203
8. Tom Marlowe - SCR - 105

*Fast Lap* - Rick Gibeault - 3.570384 on Orange


*Group 12*
_Raced on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb_
1. Rick Gibeault - SCR - 259
2. Jeff Cox - PSC - 255
3. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 254
4. Johnny Banks - SCR - 244

*Fast Lap* - Rollin Isbell - 3.292982 on Green



*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 13, 2015 ….. The Raceway.biz – Melbourne, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------

